# Hot country picking lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Snappin' Country Guitar Lick a la Brent Mason - 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm using this one tonight, at double the tempo. Should be silly


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool litlle lick thats useful.


----------

